
GitHub for Chimpanzees (and a short rant against scientists) - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/github-for-chimpanzees-and-a-short-rant-against-scientists-868fb04e5e4a#.ce2snfm3i
======
glasz
first part is a rant. and it's true. scientific protectionism.

